

Ask HN: Is there an Angel List for acquisitions? - netthrowaway

Or put another way, is there an efficient way to get your startup onto the market for acquisition.<p>Some background. We've built a 3d browser-game service that is monetizing well and has great new tech. We have about 0.5M users so far. Unfortunately our cash window is running low and want to reach out to acquirers in addition to investors, which is going slow. I'd guess our value around few million dollars as a technology/service play for web/game companies.<p>Any recommendations?
======
igorroyzis
Sure, try pe-nexus.com. Over 600 Private Equity Groups and Strategic Corporate
Acquirers are actively sourcing acquisition targets on pe-nexus. Also, over
600 M&A advisors and investment banks are marketing opportunities.

Registration process is very simple and upon approval you can create a sell-
side deal profile for your business and start marketing it and/or connect with
an experienced M&A advisor or investment bank and let them run the show on
your behalf.

If you have any questions please don't hesitate to email me.

Regards, Igor Royzis Co-founder, CTO PE-Nexus igor.royzis@pe-nexus.com

